# Le confessioni di uno stalker...



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

*Confessioni di uno stalker pentito*

*La confessione di un magazziniere di 60 anni. *
*«Ogni volta che penso a lei vado dallo psicologo»*

«Ogni volta che penso a lei vado dallo psicologo»
«Sentivo dentro queste parole: "Morta lei, starai bene". Era un altro me stesso che mi diceva quello che dovevo fare». È la confessione di uno stalker che chiameremo Angelo: 60 anni, magazziniere a Milano. Avrebbe voluto uccidere Maria, l’ex fidanzata. Si è fermato in tempo, con l’aiuto degli psicologi dell’Osservatorio nazionale dello stalking.
MILANO — «"Morta lei, starai bene": le parole che sentivo nel sonno, come un altro me stesso che mi diceva quello che dovevo fare». E seguendo quella voce da incubo Angelo (nome di fantasia), 60 anni, magazziniere di Milano, si trova con un coltello in mano, lungo la strada diretta a casa dell’ex fidanzata, deciso a eliminare lei, amata-odiata, «unica fonte del mio dolore». «Mi fermarono i carabinieri, fu come svegliarmi da un brutto sogno, al momento non mi spiegai come avessi fatto ad arrivare fin lì». Ma oggi Angelo lo sa. Dopo un percorso di anni (ancora non è finito), con l’aiuto dell’Osservatorio nazionale sullo stalking (www.stalking.it), l’uomo ha ricostruito le tappe di un’ossessione assurda che poteva sfociare in tragedia. «Conobbi Maria (nome di fantasia) in azienda, aveva qualcosa di speciale, anche lei era molto attratta da me». Una storia di pochi mesi: lui sposato con un figlio; lei, quasi trent’anni di meno, con qualche problema di salute. Per questo Maria si trasferisce al Sud, nel paese natale. Angelo la sostiene, e la relazione continua al telefono: «Ero sicuro di lei, mi chiamava in continuazione, l’aiutai a comprare una macchina ». È Angelo a consegnarle l’auto in paese: «Fu l’occasione per stare tre giorni insieme, ma alla stazione successe l’inverosimile». Maria, senza spiegazioni, come spesso accade, lascia intendere che la liaison non avrà seguito: «Ci sentiamo a Natale, non prima». Angelo incassa, poi si sente male. «Era come se mi fosse crollato il mondo addosso, finii all’ospedale, la cercai al telefono, lei non rispose». Quella frase alla stazione fa scattare il delirio. «Da quel giorno non fui più lo stesso, stavo male, sentivo un bisogno irresistibile di chiamarla». Così Angelo da innamorato si trasforma in instancabile persecutore: «Lei aveva tirato su un muro, ma ogni volta che trovavo il telefono spento, mi saliva la rabbia e una forza incontenibile mi spingeva a cercarla con ogni mezzo. Ero diventato uno stalker». Quaranta telefonate al giorno con quattro cellulari diversi, centinai di messaggini, fax: per farle sapere che non intende sparire. Non solo: «Verrò da te per vedere il tuo nome scritto sulla tomba»; poi: «Stai attenta a quando attraversi la strada»; e ancora: «Non vedo l’ora di sapere che sei morta», «La tua vita non vale nulla, ogni giorno che passa è un giorno in meno che vivrai». Le frasi più ricorrenti. Con uno scopo: «Volevo farle capire quanto male mi aveva fatto e quanto io volevo fargliene».





Ma il conflitto non manca: «A volte rileggevo quelle parole, emi vergognavo di me stesso, allora le inviavo nuovi messaggi: "Scusami cucciola, sei la cosa più importante della mia vita». Angelo si pente, ma dura poco. Dopo quattro mesi, Maria lo querela per molestie (non esisteva la legge sullo stalking). I carabinieri di Milano convocano Angelo, gli spiegano che è meglio lasciar perdere. Ma la denuncia ha l’effetto contrario: «Per me fu come una sfida, presi un treno la sera stessa». Inizia così un pendolarismo settimanale che dura quasi due anni: «Sentivo il bisogno di vederla, la seguivo a 40 metri di distanza, mi accontentavo che sapesse che c’ero». Placare l’ansia, ridurre la sofferenza, provare soddisfazione nel farla soffrire: Angelo vive per questo, per farle sapere che lei, con la sua querela, non è riuscito ad allontanarlo. Intanto iniziano i problemi fisici: l’uomo perde 30 chili, non regge più la tensione. Decide così di trasferirsi nel paese di Maria. «Desideravo respirare la sua aria, solo così mi sentivo tranquillo». Ma gli incubi continuano, di notte «la voce» gli parla di progetti di morte. «Cercai di farla finita più di una volta, per smettere di soffrire. Ma confidavo anche nella sua morte». «Via lei, via il dolore»: l’ossessione prosegue, Angelo sta per toccare il fondo. Ma in qualche modo cerca aiuto e parla con il padre della ex fidanzata: «Ebbi da lui il nome di Massimo Lattanzi, presidente dell’Osservatorio sullo stalking, così è iniziata la mia ripresa». Angelo inizia una sorta di terapia: di fatto quando vuole vedere Maria, chiama Lattanzi e ne parlano insieme. «Se non lo avessi incontrato, sarebbe finita male, e solo in un modo». La morte di Maria e forse anche la sua: «Dico solo che quando si fanno certe cose, si è costretti ad agire così, è un impulso irresistibile. Io ci sono caduto dentro e conosco il meccanismo, per fortuna sono stato fermato in tempo». E Maria?: «Grazie alla mediazione dello psicologo siamo in rapporti civili, a volte ci sentiamo. Se un’altra donna mi abbandonasse? Non rifarei le stesse cose: nessuna sarà mai importante come Maria, lei era l’altra metà della luna, l’unico grande amore. Ancora oggi penso a lei». 
Grazia Maria Mottola


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Mi ha profondamente commossa.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

bisogna sperare di non incontrare mai questo amore malsano.
all'inizio ne vieni soggiogata  e le frasi come quella citata "volevo respirare la tua aria" ti commuovono, ti fanno senite molto amata ma a poco a poco ti senti soffocare e, volendo troncare entri in una spirale da incubo.
io non ho incontrato un pazzo che mi ha ucciso, ma perseguitata per molto tempo lo sono stata.ed ero giovanissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Si chiama malattia mentale.
Se viene anche inizialmente confusa con l'amore per la gratificazione che se ne ricava si compie l'errore di incoraggiare e indirizzare la malattia.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2010)

"Pazzi" ne ho incontrato, grazie a dio ma di questo tipo


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Si chiama malattia mentale*.
> Se viene anche inizialmente confusa con l'amore per la gratificazione che se ne ricava si compie l'errore di incoraggiare e indirizzare la malattia.


 Sono d'accordo... infatti, quest'uomo ne sta uscendo faticosamente trattandola proprio per quello che è.


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Quello che mi ha commosso è la malattia. il disagio di quest'uomo.

immaginare quanto stesse male.

Sono convinta che a livello chimico c'è una rivoluzione tale che parte di testa  che  solo il farmaco i puo' aiutare, oltre al supporto terapeutico.


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *bisogna sperare di non incontrare mai questo amore malsano.*
> all'inizio ne vieni soggiogata e le frasi come quella citata "volevo respirare la tua aria" ti commuovono, ti fanno senite molto amata ma a poco a poco ti senti soffocare e, volendo troncare entri in una spirale da incubo.
> io non ho incontrato un pazzo che mi ha ucciso, ma perseguitata per molto tempo lo sono stata.ed ero giovanissima


e invece è molto più frequente di quanto si immagini e se in molti casi non si sa è solo perché non fa cronaca e non se ne parla e la vittima tace in preda al panico per paura.


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha commosso è la malattia. il disagio di quest'uomo.
> 
> *immaginare quanto stesse male.*
> 
> Sono convinta che a livello chimico c'è una rivoluzione tale che parti di testa. e solo il farmaco a certi livelli ti puo' aiutare, oltre al supporto terapeutico.


di sicuro bene non stava e per fortuna ha incrociato la persona giusta che lo ha aiutato. ma sai quanti invece vivono allo sbando e senza sostegno di alcun tipo?
al massimo si beccano qualche diffida a circolare nei pressi della casa o del posto di lavoro della persona che perseguitano, ma tutto finisce lì,mentre, come vedi, questo tipo di a"argini" non fanno altro che far crescere la piena e quando crolla l'argine, beh... si vede come va a finire...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha commosso è la malattia. il disagio di quest'uomo.
> 
> immaginare quanto stesse male.
> 
> Sono convinta che a livello chimico c'è una rivoluzione tale che parti di testa.* e solo il farmaco a certi livelli ti puo' aiutare, oltre al supporto terapeutico*.


 In certi casi sono proprio convinto che sia così. Non ci sono altre soluzioni... per fortuna sua e della donna, quest'uomo ha avuto l'ultimo briciolo di autocoscienza per mettersi un istante in discussione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

*IL CANTO DELL'ODIO


*Quando tu dormirai dimenticata
            Sotto la terra grassa
E la croce di Dio sarà piantata
            Ritta sulla tua cassa,

Quando ti coleran marcie le gote
            Entro i denti malfermi
E nelle occhiaie tue fetenti e vuote
            Brulicheranno i vermi,

Per te quel sonno che per altri è pace
            Sarà strazio novello
E un rimorso verrà freddo, tenace,
            A morderti il cervello.

Un rimorso acutissimo ed atroce
            Verrà nella tua fossa
A dispetto di Dio, della sua croce,
            A rosicchiarti l'ossa.

Io sarò quel rimorso. Io te cercando
            Entro la notte cupa,
Lamia che fugge il dì, verrò latrando
            Come latra una lupa;

Io con quest'ugne scaverò la terra
            Per te fatta letame
E il turpe legno schioderò che serra
            La tua carogna infame.

Oh, come nel tuo core ancor vermiglio
            Sazierò l'odio antico,
Oh, con che gioia affonderò l'artiglio
            Nel tuo ventre impudico!

Sul tuo putrido ventre accoccolato
            Io poserò in eterno,
Spettro della vendetta e del peccato,
            Spavento dell'inferno:

Ed all'orecchio tuo che fu sì bello
            Sussurrerò implacato
Detti che bruceranno il tuo cervello
            Come un ferro infocato.

Quando tu mi dirai: perché mi mordi
            E di velen m'imbevi?
Io ti risponderò: non ti ricordi
            Che bei capelli avevi?

Non ti ricordi dei capelli biondi
            Che ti coprian le spalle
E degli occhi nerissimi, profondi,
            Pieni di fiamme gialle?

E delle audacie del tuo busto e della
            Opulenza dell'anca?
Non ti ricordi più com'eri bella,
            Provocatrice e bianca?

Ma non sei dunque tu che nudo il petto
            Agli occhi altrui porgesti
E, spumante Licisca, entro al tuo letto
            Passar la via facesti?

Ma non sei tu che agli ebbri ed ai soldati
            Spalancasti le braccia,
Che discendesti a baci innominati
            E a me ridesti in faccia?

Ed io t'amavo, ed io ti son caduto
            Pregando innanzi e, vedi,
Quando tu mi guardavi, avrei voluto
            Morir sotto a'tuoi piedi.

Perché negare - a me che pur t' amavo -
            Uno sguardo gentile,
Quando per te mi sarei fatto schiavo,
            Mi sarei fatto vile?

Perché m'hai detto no quando carponi
            Misericordia chiesi,
E sulla strada intanto i tuoi lenoni
            Aspettavan gl'Inglesi?

Hai riso? Senti! Dal sepolcro cavo
            Questa tua rea carogna,
Nuda la carne tua che tanto amavo
            L'inchiodo sulla gogna,

E son la gogna i versi ov'io ti danno
            Al vituperio eterno,
A pene che rimpianger ti faranno
            Le pene dell'inferno.

Qui rimorir ti faccio, o maledetta,
            Piano a colpi di spillo,
E la vergogna tua, la mia vendetta
            Tra gli occhi ti sigillo.




© _ Lorenzo Stecchetti 1877_


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si chiama malattia mentale.
> Se viene anche inizialmente confusa con l'amore per la gratificazione che se ne ricava si compie l'errore di incoraggiare e indirizzare la malattia.


 tu credi di individuarlo subito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvhU3Ki52zQ


L'avete visto?
L'amore folle della figlia di Victor Hugo per un ufficiale seguito "in capo al mondo"...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Quella poesia fa capire molte cose sul possesso, e sulla pazzia che genera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu credi di individuarlo subito?


 Non lo so ...non ho mai incontrato nessuno che si mostrasse così "innamorato" e credo che se l'avessi incontrato mi avrebbe fatto ridere... non gli avrei creduto.


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

e cmq la crudeltà di chi sente amato e di questo si nutre nessuno l'ha saputa raccontare così bene come oscar wilde.
salomè, presa da una folle bramosia per il profeta chiede la sua testa ad erode che innamorato perso di lei la accontenta, dopo averla vista ballare con i piedi nel sangue del soldato che si era suicidato sentendo le parole che salomè dice al profeta che però la rifiuta, mentre lui brucia di passione inconfessata per lei.
questa è la crudeltà vera: il potere immenso che può avere l'amore su di un altro essere umano.


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...non ho mai incontrato nessuno che si mostrasse così "*innamorato"* e credo che se l'avessi incontrato mi avrebbe fatto ridere... non gli avrei creduto.


Credo che sia tutto fuorchè amore.
Possesso, paura di solitudine, incapacità di relazionarsi in modo sano e positivo.
Quel che si legge tutti i giorni è terribile.
Uno degli ultimi (tra l'altro una mia amica conosceva entrambi i ragazzi , e li considerava entrambi bravissimi, sani e ,apparentemente "normali") casi in cui un ventenne ha ucciso una ventenne e dopo si è suicidato,  l'ho trovato ancora più straziante perchè lui dopo averla uccisa ha scritto : così staremo sempre insieme.
Mi auguro di non incontrare mai una follia del genere anche se immagino che on sia assolutamente riconoscibile da gesti che possono essere scambiati solo per insicurezza,   gelosia o tendenza al possesso.
In adolescenti è straziante ma già più "comprensibile" per la totalità, l'assoluta esagerazione di ogni sentimento o emozione , vissuti con la sensazione di unicità che li contraddistingue. In adulti è destabilizzante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e cmq la crudeltà di chi sente amato e di questo si nutre nessuno l'ha saputa raccontare così bene come oscar wilde.
> salomè, presa da una folle bramosia per il profeta chiede la sua testa ad erode che innamorato perso di lei la accontenta, dopo averla vista ballare con i piedi nel sangue del soldato che si era suicidato sentendo le parole che salomè diceva al profeta che però l'aveva rifiutata, mentre lui bruciava di passione inconfessata per lei.
> questa è la crudeltà vera: il potere immenso che può avere l'amore su di un altro essere umano.


 Ma tu lo chiami amore?


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu lo chiami amore?


dico solo che l'amore alimenta e si alimenta di passione e non di tiepide carezze.
erode e salomè sono solo i protagonisti incrociati di una storia passionale in cui lui ama lei e lei ama un altro e usa l'amore di erode per vendicare una sua delusione. è un intreccio pazzesco!


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...non ho mai incontrato nessuno che si mostrasse così "innamorato" e credo che se l'avessi incontrato mi avrebbe fatto ridere... non gli avrei creduto.


strano.
certe frasi le ascolti da un uomo innamorato , perfettamente sano di mente.
a tutte quelle donne assassinate vogliamo dire "dovevate accorgevene in tempo?"


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *dico solo che l'amore alimenta e si alimenta di passione e non di tiepide carezze.*
> erode e salomè sono solo i protagonisti incrociati di una storia passionale in cui lui ama lei e lei ama un altro e usa l'amore di erode per vendicare una sua delusione. è un intreccio pazzesco!


 Questo è certo! Ma bisogna saper conservare anche lì un briciolo di consapevolezza che eviti di fare certe cazzate... il sonno della ragione genera mostri, anche in amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dico solo che l'amore alimenta e si alimenta di passione e non di tiepide carezze.
> erode e salomè sono solo i protagonisti incrociati di una storia passionale in cui lui ama lei e lei ama un altro e usa l'amore di erode per vendicare una sua delusione. è un intreccio pazzesco!


 Non rovesciare la questione paragonando "quella roba lì" a tiepide carezze (a parte che avercele ...a volte!).
Quella roba lì che distrugge se stessi e gli altri, che fa compiere nefandezze lo chiami amore?


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non rovesciare la questione paragonando "quella roba lì" a tiepide carezze (a parte che avercele ...a volte!).
> Quella roba lì che distrugge se stessi e gli altri, che fa compiere nefandezze lo chiami amore?


 non lo è ma si traveste molto bene


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

ma anche senza andare tanto lontano nel tempo..
i tiromancino hanno descritto bene con questa canzone quella forma di crudeltà di cui parlo, ovviamente con modi e situazioni meno estreme ma non per questo meno "vere".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP3c...F3C3A661C&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=3


----------



## Iris (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dico solo che l'amore alimenta e si alimenta di passione e non di tiepide carezze.
> erode e salomè sono solo i protagonisti incrociati di una storia passionale in cui lui ama lei e lei ama un altro e usa l'amore di erode per vendicare una sua delusione. è un intreccio pazzesco!


E' un gioco di potere, non di amore. Salomè esercita il suo potere su un potente. Non c'è erotismo vero, secondo me.
Gli stalker non amano, possiedono. E quando l'oggetto sfugge, lo sopprimono. E' un esercizio di potere.
L'amore ti può portare a morire per qualcuno, non ad uccidere.
Sempre secondo la mia opinione contestabilissima.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un gioco di potere, non di amore. Salomè esercita il suo potere su un potente. Non c'è erotismo vero, secondo me.
> Gli stalker non amano, possiedono. E quando l'oggetto sfugge, lo sopprimono. E' un esercizio di potere.
> L'amore ti può portare a morire per qualcuno, non ad uccidere.
> Sempre secondo la mia opinione contestabilissima.


 Totalmente d'accordo su ogni parola.


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Mi sembra di avvertire molta compassione per lui...e per carità, fa una gran pena...ma della donna che ha subito per anni questa tremenda tortuna non diciamo niente?
Per me la vera vittima è lei. Avrà passato dei momenti terribili e poteva benissimo andare fuori di testa, impazzire e magari fare del male a se stessa o a lui!


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano.
> certe frasi le ascolti da un uomo innamorato , perfettamente sano di mente.
> a tutte quelle donne assassinate vogliamo dire "dovevate accorgevene in tempo?"


Posta così è chiaro che non si può. 
Eppure è pieno di donne che coscientemente evitano di analizzare gesti o frasi che dovrebbero far squillare campanelli d'allarme.
Immagino perchè si creda o si voglia disperatamente credere in quell'amore.
Donne che sorvolano o perdonano uno schiaffo o un gesto violento, donne che non danno conto alla violenza verbale che è solo l'anticamera di quella fisica.
Insomma credo che una donna forte e sana difficilmente possa essere vittima di un uomo così malato , non fosse altro perchè al primo campanello d'allarme , lo colgono, lo vedono come tale e se la danno a gambe.  penso, non lo so però.
Immagino non sempre ma mi auguro credo sia così anche se ,francamente e fortunatamente, non ne ho idea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano.
> certe frasi le ascolti da un uomo innamorato , perfettamente sano di mente.
> a tutte quelle donne assassinate vogliamo dire "dovevate accorgevene in tempo?"


 Ovviamente è lontano da me ogni pensiero di colpevolizzare una vittima mai. Anche perché se vi erano segni evidenti che la vittima non ha colto è perché quei sengni erano funzionali a dei bisogni di cui comunque la vittima era ...vittima.
Come quando si sa di donne che accettano relazioni in cui vengono picchiate. Sono situazioni da cui i scapperei a gambe levate, ma in cui certe donne restano scambiando quel desiderio violento di controllo e possesso come un'espressione esagerata di un amore vero.

Io non avrei mai accettato cose del genere, non credo proprio. Però non ho neanche mai pensato che certe espressioni potessero essere frasi da uomo normale innamorato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posta così è chiaro che non si può.
> Eppure è pieno di donne che coscientemente evitano di analizzare gesti o frasi che dovrebbero far squillare campanelli d'allarme.
> Immagino perchè si creda o si voglia disperatamente credere in quell'amore.
> Donne che sorvolano o perdonano uno schiaffo o un gesto violento, donne che non danno conto alla violenza verbale che è solo l'anticamera di quella fisica.
> ...


 Ops ...ho scritto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posta così è chiaro che non si può.
> Eppure è pieno di donne che coscientemente evitano di analizzare gesti o frasi che dovrebbero far squillare campanelli d'allarme.
> Immagino perchè si creda o si voglia disperatamente credere in quell'amore.
> Donne che sorvolano o perdonano uno schiaffo o un gesto violento, donne che non danno conto alla violenza verbale che è solo l'anticamera di quella fisica.
> ...


credo che dipenda dai casi; dall'evoluzione della cosa.quello che forse a noi sambra troppo semplice è uscirne...
da quel che ho letto molte hanno capito quasi subito e nonostante questo non sono riuscite a fermare la furia persecutoria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mi sembra di avvertire molta compassione per lui...e per carità, fa una gran pena...ma della donna che ha subito per anni questa tremenda tortuna non diciamo niente?
> Per me la vera vittima è lei. Avrà passato dei momenti terribili e poteva benissimo andare fuori di testa, impazzire e magari fare del male a se stessa o a lui!


 Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ovviamente è lontano da me ogni pensiero di colpevolizzare una vittima mai. Anche perché se vi erano segni evidenti che la vittima non ha colto è perché quei sengni erano funzionali a dei bisogni di cui comunque la vittima era ...vittima.
> Come quando si sa di donne che accettano relazioni in cui vengono picchiate. Sono situazioni da cui i scapperei a gambe levate, ma in cui certe donne restano scambiando quel desiderio violento di controllo e possesso come un'espressione esagerata di un amore vero.
> 
> *Io non avrei mai accettato cose del genere, non credo proprio*. Però non ho neanche mai pensato che certe espressioni potessero essere frasi da uomo normale innamorato.


 scusa ma non capisco...cose del genere di che tipo?


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un gioco di potere, non di amore. Salomè esercita il suo potere su un potente. Non c'è erotismo vero, secondo me.
> Gli stalker non amano, possiedono. E quando l'oggetto sfugge, lo sopprimono. E' un esercizio di potere.
> *L'amore ti può portare a morire per qualcuno, non ad uccidere*.
> Sempre secondo la mia opinione contestabilissima.


ma come vedi porta anche ad uccidere. come te lo spieghi che di punto in bianco persone che sono sempre state "normali" abbiano di questi raptus?


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che dipenda dai casi; dall'evoluzione della cosa.quello che forse a noi sambra troppo semplice è uscirne...
> da quel che ho letto molte hanno capito quasi subito e nonostante questo non sono riuscite a fermare la furia persecutoria


Certo, dall'esterno non si può dare giudizi.
Converrai tuttavia che ci sono molte donne che permettono che il loro uomo  manchi loro di rispetto in modo vergognoso.
Senza il rispetto non c'è limite alle nefandezze che si possono fare per ferire qualcuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco...cose del genere di che tipo?


Dichiarazioni d'amore sperticato e possessivo che tu hai attribuito a un uomo normale innamorato.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un gioco di potere, non di amore. Salomè esercita il suo potere su un potente. Non c'è erotismo vero, secondo me.
> Gli stalker non amano, possiedono. E quando l'oggetto sfugge, lo sopprimono. E' un esercizio di potere.
> L'amore ti può portare a morire per qualcuno, non ad uccidere.
> Sempre secondo la mia opinione contestabilissima.


quotazzo....

esercizio di potere per me visto anche nel tentativo di realizzazione di se stessi attraverso il soddisfacimento di bisogni altrui tanto da portare i malcapitati alla estrema dipendenza ed a legarli a doppio filo con il fallito/frustrato....

ora io mi chiedo, e' mai possibile che nelle famiglie delle vittime non ci sia mai qualcuno in grado di dare una lisciatina al pelo di costoro? credo che ste robe stando su una sedia a rotelle siano piu' difficili da compiere...

o no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come vedi porta anche ad uccidere. come te lo spieghi che di punto in bianco persone che sono sempre state "normali" abbiano di questi raptus?


 Perché "normali" non erano. Almeno nei rapporti interpersonali.
L'ultimo (spero) che a 30 anni si mette (al giorno d'oggi) con una sedicenne a me avrebbe destato dei sospetti.
Penso spesso in questi casi ad alunni che ho avuto con problemi. Se mi venissero a intervistare non direi certo di quei problemi, per dovuta riservatezza. Credo che chiunque si comporterebbe così anche rispetto a un collega o vicino di casa.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dichiarazioni d'amore *sperticat*o che tu hai attribuito a un uomo normale innamorato.


 bizzarro aggettivo.
ti sottovaluti, forse


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Certo, dall'esterno non si può dare giudizi.
> Converrai tuttavia *che ci sono molte donne che permettono che il loro uomo manchi loro di rispetto in modo vergognos*o.
> Senza il rispetto non c'è limite alle nefandezze che si possono fare per ferire qualcuno.


 verissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quotazzo....
> 
> esercizio di potere per me visto anche nel tentativo di realizzazione di se stessi attraverso il soddisfacimento di bisogni altrui tanto da portare i malcapitati alla estrema dipendenza ed a legarli a doppio filo con il fallito/frustrato....
> 
> ...


 So di un caso di una ragaza che si era legata a un ragazzo violento. L'ha fatto contro la propria famiglia, quasi ad affermare in questo modo la propria volontà.
Ne è uscita, ora.


----------



## Iris (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come vedi porta anche ad uccidere. come te lo spieghi che di punto in bianco persone che sono sempre state "normali" abbiano di questi raptus?


Questo conferma ciò che penso: per potere si uccide.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...non ho mai incontrato nessuno che si mostrasse così "innamorato" e credo che se l'avessi incontrato mi avrebbe fatto ridere... non gli avrei creduto.


 Se un uomo innamorato ti dedicasse un pensiero del genere, tu rideresti? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbEJuGaXLPc&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bizzarro aggettivo.
> ti sottovaluti, forse


Non mi sopravaluto e non troverei interessante un uomo che non manifestasse i sentimenti con un po' di compostezza.

Visto con chi mi son ritrovata, probabilmente sbaglio.


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quotazzo....
> 
> esercizio di potere per me visto anche nel tentativo di realizzazione di se stessi attraverso il soddisfacimento di bisogni altrui tanto da portare i malcapitati alla estrema dipendenza ed a legarli a doppio filo con il fallito/frustrato....
> 
> ...


Confessare anche a un fratello, un amico , una cosa del genere credo sia molto difficile per una donna innamorata.
Significherebbe ammettere una serie di verità che ,a volte, si decide d'ignorare.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi spravaluto e non troverei interessante un uomo che non manifestasse i sentimenti con un po' di *compostezza.*
> 
> Visto con chi mi son ritrovata, probabilmente sbaglio.


 anche questo è altrettanto bizzarro


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché "normali" non erano. Almeno nei rapporti interpersonali.
> L'ultimo (spero) che a 30 anni si mette (al giorno d'oggi) con una sedicenne a me avrebbe destato dei sospetti.
> Penso spesso in questi casi ad alunni che ho avuto con problemi. Se mi venissero a intervistare non direi certo di quei problemi, per dovuta riservatezza. Credo che chiunque si comporterebbe così anche rispetto a un collega o vicino di casa.


ecco ed in quel caso io mi sono chiesto la famigghia dove fosse...

ha ritenuto normale che la figlia stesse con uno che aveva il doppio della sua eta'?

io a mia figlia ormai 19enne non glielo avrei di certo permesso...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco ed in quel caso io mi sono chiesto la famigghia dove fosse...
> 
> ha ritenuto normale che la figlia stesse con uno che aveva il doppio della sua eta'?
> 
> io a mia figlia ormai 19enne non glielo avrei di certo permesso...


 hai ragione ma lo avrebbe fatto comunque


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco ed in quel caso io mi sono chiesto la famigghia dove fosse...
> 
> ha ritenuto normale che la figlia stesse con uno che aveva il doppio della sua eta'?
> 
> io a mia figlia ormai 19enne non glielo avrei di certo permesso...


Non sempre i padri sono al corrente delle relazioni delle figlie, purtroppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche questo è altrettanto bizzarro


 A ripensarci ...la buonanima non era stato molto riservato ...ma non ci ho mai creduto molto.
Ho sempre pensato che le cose spesso si dicono per se stessi più che per l'altro.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Confessare anche a un fratello, un amico , una cosa del genere credo sia molto difficile per una donna innamorata.
> Significherebbe ammettere una serie di verità che ,a volte, si decide d'ignorare.


si ma ormai sono ex, la simbiosi non c'e' piu'.... centinaia di sms, di telefonate, pedinamenti, etcetc e' impossibile che non avvengano anche alla presenza di affini o estranei a parte che moltissimi casi avevano anche una sfilza di condanne pregresse ed accumulatesi...

per quello che m'inkazzo a vedere come nessuno intervenga prima e perda una figlia in questo modo assurdo...

io ripeto non lo tollererei e ad ogni fatto sentito al Tiggi' gliela meno a mia figlia visto che ha un filarino...fai che mi viene con un occhio pesto o qualche livido...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un uomo innamorato ti dedicasse un pensiero del genere, tu rideresti?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbEJuGaXLPc&feature=related


 In una canzone no.
A parole sì.
Sono cose che si possono provare, ma non devono essere rovesciate sull'altro.

La buonanima mi aveva dedicato diverse canzoni.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjoHxExQzXQ


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *si ma ormai sono ex, la simbiosi non c'e' piu'.... centinaia di sms, di telefonate, pedinamenti, etcetc e' impossibile che non avvengano anche alla presenza di affini o estranei a parte che moltissimi casi avevano anche una sfilza di condanne pregresse ed accumulatesi...*
> 
> per quello che m'inkazzo a vedere come nessuno intervenga prima e perda una figlia in questo modo assurdo...
> 
> io ripeto non lo tollererei e ad ogni fatto sentito al Tiggi' gliela meno a mia figlia visto che ha un filarino...fai che mi viene con un occhio pesto o qualche livido...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si, in alcuni casi è inspiegabile.
Forse la paura. Non ne ho idea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si ma ormai sono ex, la simbiosi non c'e' piu'.... centinaia di sms, di telefonate, pedinamenti, etcetc e' impossibile che non avvengano anche alla presenza di affini o estranei a parte che moltissimi casi avevano anche una sfilza di condanne pregresse ed accumulatesi...
> 
> per quello che m'inkazzo a vedere come nessuno intervenga prima e perda una figlia in questo modo assurdo...
> 
> io ripeto non lo tollererei e ad ogni fatto sentito al Tiggi' gliela meno a mia figlia visto che ha un filarino...fai che mi viene con un occhio pesto o qualche livido...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Io avevo un padre come te.
Mai glielo avrei detto proprio per evitare che intervenisse e si mettesse nei guai.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> So di un caso di una ragaza che si era legata a un ragazzo violento. L'ha fatto contro la propria famiglia, quasi ad affermare in questo modo la propria volontà.
> Ne è uscita, ora.


sarebbe da darle anche il resto...

beh ste robe vanno impedite anche con la forza...il dialogo in una famiglia del genere e' lassismo e senzapallismo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sarebbe da darle anche il resto...
> 
> beh ste robe vanno impedite anche con la forza...il dialogo in una famiglia del genere e' lassismo e senzapallismo...


 La famiglia ha fatto di tutto per tirarla fuori. E poi l'ha sostenuta nel percorso per uscirne psicologicamente.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avevo un padre come te.
> Mai glielo avrei detto proprio per evitare che intervenisse e si mettesse nei guai.


lascia fare....e' impossibile non rendersene conto da soli, se e' grave la faccenda...

certo bisogna essere vigili...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La famiglia ha fatto di tutto per tirarla fuori.* E poi l'ha sostenuta nel percorso per uscirne psicologicamente.


immagino...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sarebbe da darle anche il resto...
> 
> beh ste robe vanno impedite anche con la forza...il dialogo in una famiglia del genere e' lassismo e senzapallismo...


ma guarda, per come la vedo io i danni se ci sono hanno origini che stanno a monte e non a valle. se hai sempre seguito bene tua figlia è difficile che succedano macelli, anche perché i figli seguiti in genere parlano, anche se non del tutto, di quello che vivono.
ovviamente mi baso sulla mia esperienza. figlio con carattere tutto di un pezzo ed iper critico nei miei confronti. ho sempre seguito le varie fasi della sua crescita e non mi ha mai dato un problema serio, a parte quelli normali adolescienziali, però a volte vuole pure insegnarmi lui a vivere... se, come no..


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> lascia fare....e' impossibile non rendersene conto da soli, se e' grave la faccenda...
> 
> certo bisogna essere vigili...


Scusa ma cosa vuoi dire?
Che i padri, fratelli se ne fregano?
Tutti distratti? tutti suggestionabil?
Mi pare che tu stia dando per scontato certe cose per placare  le tue sacrosante paure.
Se fosse così semplice interverrebbero certamente, non credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda, per come la vedo io i danni se ci sono hanno origini che stanno a monte e non a valle. se hai sempre seguito bene tua figlia è difficile che succedano macelli, anche perché i figli seguiti in genere parlano, anche se non del tutto, di quello che vivono.
> ovviamente mi baso sulla mia esperienza. figlio con carattere tutto di un pezzo ed iper critico nei miei confronti. ho sempre seguito le varie fasi della sua crescita e non mi ha mai dato un problema serio, a parte quelli normali adolescienziali, però a volte vuole pure insegnarmi lui a vivere... se, come no..


 Un tempo di figli se ne facevano tanti e si capiva che ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
Io mi ritenevo bravissima, finché ne ho avuta una sola... avrei dovuto averne tanti.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda, per come la vedo io i danni se ci sono hanno origini che stanno a monte e non a valle. se hai sempre seguito bene tua figlia è difficile che succedano macelli, anche perché i figli seguiti in genere parlano, anche se non del tutto, di quello che vivono.
> ovviamente mi baso sulla mia esperienza. figlio con carattere tutto di un pezzo ed iper critico nei miei confronti. ho sempre seguito le varie fasi della sua crescita e non mi ha mai dato un problema serio, a parte quelli normali adolescienziali, però a volte vuole pure insegnarmi lui a vivere... se, come no..


ma infatti Anna, gia' da quando e' solo un alberello, ci vuole presenza di qualita' ed aggiungo anche polso fermo e non tremolante per non darle sempre vinte, perche' una cosa che gli stronzetti..:mrgreen: non ammetteranno mai neanche sotto tortura e' che loro l'autorita' la vogliono, salvo rinfacciartelo da adulti se sei stata troppo lassista e se hanno delle mancanze e' solo colpa tua...

quando guardo il programma La Tata e vedo delle pesti, prenderei a cazzotti gli smidollati dei genitori, infatti quando poi istruiscono gli animali alla disciplina, si adeguano senza grande fatica...

mo' proiettiamo a 20 anni- 30 anni.....che vuoi recuperare piu', ormai l'albero e' storto e te lo spupazzi cosi'...

e' una societa' di smidollati...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Scusa ma cosa vuoi dire?
> Che i padri, fratelli se ne fregano?
> Tutti distratti? tutti suggestionabil?
> Mi pare che tu stia dando per scontato certe cose per placare  le tue sacrosante paure.
> Se fosse così semplice interverrebbero certamente, non credi?


dubito perche' e' piu' semplice girarsi dall'altra parte...

vedo molti che si spaventano anche della loro ombra e si rimettono interamente nelle mani della giustizia confidando che gli risolveranno il problema...

se vede...

beh senza andare lontano un caso ce l'ho avuto in famiglia di mia moglie...il caz.zone alla fine s'e' prodigato pure per pagare il carrozziere, viste le sue attenzioni che aveva prestato ad un'auto...

ma dai il 99,9% alla prima sberla invoca gia' la madre, alla seconda san gennaro o il santo locale.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma infatti Anna, gia' da quando e' solo un alberello, ci vuole presenza di qualita' ed aggiungo anche polso fermo e non tremolante per non darle sempre vinte, perche' una cosa che gli stronzetti..:mrgreen: non ammetteranno mai neanche sotto tortura e' che loro l'autorita' la vogliono, salvo rinfacciartelo da adulti se sei stata troppo lassista e se hanno delle mancanze e' solo colpa tua...
> 
> quando guardo il programma La Tata e vedo delle pesti, prenderei a cazzotti gli smidollati dei genitori, infatti quando poi istruiscono gli animali alla disciplina, si adeguano senza grande fatica...
> 
> ...


 Mia figlia lo guarda, allibita di come siano molli quei genitori...

...immagina me.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un tempo di figli se ne facevano tanti e si capiva che ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> Io mi ritenevo bravissima, finché ne ho avuta una sola... avrei dovuto averne tanti.


certo, ognuno è fatto a modo suo ma se nelle famiglie numerose crescevano seguendo l'esempio dei fratelli, quindi dopo il primo (povero lui..) era tutto più facile con gli altri, adesso sono o figli unici o figli unici lo stesso perché parcheggiati a sorte in vari posti che non sono la famiglia unita e classica;  in tanti vagano in cerca di punti di riferimento che molto spesso genitori insicuri e presi dalle loro fisime personali non riescono a dare.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mia figlia lo guarda, allibita di come siano molli quei genitori...
> 
> ...immagina me.. :mrgreen:


infatti credo che ti confermi la voglia seppur non espressa dell'autorita'....

confesso che certe volte mi voglio autoconvincere per quei dementi, che sia tutto falso...

ed invece e' la tragica realta'...debosciati...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo, ognuno è fatto a modo suo ma se nelle famiglie numerose crescevano seguendo l'esempio dei fratelli, quindi dopo il primo (povero lui..) era tutto più facile con gli altri, adesso sono o figli unici o figli unici lo stesso perché parcheggiati a sorte in vari posti che non sono la famiglia unita e classica; in tanti vagano in cerca di punti di riferimento che molto spesso genitori insicuri e presi dalle loro fisime personali non riescono a dare.


 Era per dire che non ci sono ricette.
Anche se come genitore vorremmo che il nostro minestrone fosse il migliore del mondo.
Poi è chiaro che ci si impegna per cucinare la minestra migliore possibile, augurandoci che basti.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non rovesciare la questione paragonando "quella roba lì" a tiepide carezze (a parte che avercele ...a volte!).
> Quella roba lì che distrugge se stessi e gli altri, che fa compiere nefandezze lo chiami amore?


 ma le nefandezze vengono dopo!!
prima lui parla di una relazione (tra l'altro relazione in cui lui è sposato, quindi da amanti)
Lui è preso, lei è presa, si sentono e si vedono, probabile la passione ma non l'ossessione.
Solo DOPO il trasferimento lei (e non lui) inizia con le 40 telefonate giornaliere. E solo la rottura da parte di lei comporta la perdita di ragione di lui!! Lì te ne accorgi, sì, ma che fai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma le nefandezze vengono dopo!!
> prima lui parla di una relazione (tra l'altro relazione in cui lui è sposato, quindi da amanti)
> Lui è preso, lei è presa, si sentono e si vedono, probabile la passione ma non l'ossessione.
> Solo DOPO il trasferimento lei (e non lui) inizia con le 40 telefonate giornaliere. E solo la rottura da parte di lei comporta la perdita di ragione di lui!! Lì te ne accorgi, sì, ma che fai?


 Ma diceva altro, mi pare, AnnaA.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> So di un caso di una ragaza che si era legata a un ragazzo violento. L'ha fatto contro la propria famiglia, quasi ad affermare in questo modo la propria volontà.
> Ne è uscita, ora.


 io conosco una ragazza con un fidanzato innamoratissimo... e poi diventato violento. Lei l'ha lasciato e per anni ha dovuto girare solo accompaganta dal fratello o dal padre o da entrambi. Avevano addirittura pensato a una guardia del corpo. 
Poi lui, purtroppo o per fortuna, è morto in uno scontro a fuoco. La sorella di lui ha chiamato la ragazza per dirle che poteva ora stare tranquilla. Anche la famiglia di lui ne era terrorizzata, insomma, ma non sembrava esserci soluzione.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco ed in quel caso io mi sono chiesto la famigghia dove fosse...
> 
> ha ritenuto normale che la figlia stesse con uno che aveva il doppio della sua eta'?
> 
> io a mia figlia ormai 19enne non glielo avrei di certo permesso...


 ma se lei aveva 22 anni e lavorava a milano e lui ne aveva 52 idem, se la famiglia di lei era al sud, come potevano sapere o decidere per lei? 
infatti il padre di lei ha parlato con quest'uomo, nell'ultima fase, quando la figlia ha probabilmente chiesto aiuto e confessato.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dubito perche' e' piu' semplice girarsi dall'altra parte...
> 
> vedo molti che si spaventano anche della loro ombra e si rimettono interamente nelle mani della giustizia confidando che gli risolveranno il problema...
> 
> ...


trovo questi commenti semplicistici e anche volgari, nei confronti di chi ha perso una figlia per un caso simile. 
Non si tratta solo di persone 'disattente' o stupide, ma di situazioni più grandi di te.
capisco che con un'adolescente in casa tu sia terrorizzato, ma non proteggi tua figlia credendo che gli altri padri siano meno attenti di te. 
Purtoppo i padri attenti possono non capire la gravità di un fidanzato che è violento psicologicamente e mai fisicamente. Oppure possono dare la colpa del mutismo della figlia al fatto che s'è lasciata col ragazzo quando invece l'ex ragazzo la tormenta. 
sOno dinamiche che non ti auguro mai di affrontare, ma ti invito a mostrare rispetto, vista la gravità della situazione, verso chi ci si trova e ci si è trovato, e ha fatto i lmassimo possibile. 
Quanto alle sberle, con un padre in galera, non c'è nessuno che protegga la figlia, ricordalo..... E quello 0.1% che non implora il santo locale può fare il suo porco comodo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se lei aveva 22 anni e lavorava a milano e lui ne aveva 52 idem, se la famiglia di lei era al sud, come potevano sapere o decidere per lei?
> infatti il padre di lei ha parlato con quest'uomo, nell'ultima fase, quando la figlia ha probabilmente chiesto aiuto e confessato.


era riferito al trentenne ed alla sedicenne che viveva ancora in famiglia...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> era riferito al trentenne ed alla sedicenne che viveva ancora in famiglia...


 ah, non avevo capito.
purtoppo anche lì è facile 'nascondersi'... io ho nascosto per mesi una relazione ai miei genitori, a 17anni, inventando uscite con le amiche e film fittizi al cinema...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> trovo questi commenti semplicistici e anche volgari, nei confronti di chi ha perso una figlia per un caso simile.
> Non si tratta solo di persone 'disattente' o stupide, ma di situazioni più grandi di te.
> capisco che con un'adolescente in casa tu sia terrorizzato, ma non proteggi tua figlia credendo che gli altri padri siano meno attenti di te.
> Purtoppo i padri attenti possono non capire la gravità di un fidanzato che è violento psicologicamente e mai fisicamente. Oppure possono dare la colpa del mutismo della figlia al fatto che s'è lasciata col ragazzo quando invece l'ex ragazzo la tormenta.
> ...



a me dev'essere senz'altro sfuggito che in tutti questi casi che si susseguono, i padri ed i fratelli stiano tutti in galera e non potrebbero eventualmente intervenire anche se lo volessero.....

chiedo scusa...:mrgreen:

mo' pure quegli smidollati de La Tata che si vedono come ormai specchio di questa societa', hanno avuto ed hanno padri e fratelli in galera?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, non avevo capito.
> purtoppo anche lì è facile 'nascondersi'... io ho nascosto per mesi una relazione ai miei genitori, a 17anni, inventando uscite con le amiche e film fittizi al cinema...


che tu nasconda tranquillamente una relazione non dubito.... ma anche i lividi e lo stress emotivo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me dev'essere senz'altro sfuggito che in tutti questi casi che si susseguono, i padri ed i fratelli stiano tutti in galera e non potrebbero eventualmente intervenire anche se lo volessero.....
> 
> chiedo scusa...:mrgreen:
> 
> mo' pure quegli smidollati de La Tata che si vedono come ormai specchio di questa societa', hanno avuto ed hanno padri e fratelli in galera?


 Guarda che intendeva che se un padre agisse direttamente, come dici che faresti tu, sarebbe il padre (o il fratello) a finire in galera.
E ti ho anche detto che io, come figlia, proprio per questo l'avrei nascosto alla famiglia.


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un gioco di potere, non di amore. Salomè esercita il suo potere su un potente. Non c'è erotismo vero, secondo me.
> Gli stalker non amano, possiedono. E quando l'oggetto sfugge, lo sopprimono. E' un esercizio di potere.
> L'amore ti può portare a morire per qualcuno, non ad uccidere.
> Sempre secondo la mia opinione contestabilissima.


si. sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che intendeva che se un padre agisse direttamente, come dici che faresti tu, sarebbe il padre (o il fratello) a finire in galera.
> E ti ho anche detto che io, come figlia, proprio per questo l'avrei nascosto alla famiglia.


per due sberle seppure date bene o peggio non si finisce in galera se si e' incensurati e se si sa farlo per benino...

ora e' tutto da vedere anche chi ti denuncia, perche' un certo imbarazzo nello spiegare il motivo davanti ai carabinieri, del perche' l'hai menato dovrebbe anche averlo ed aspettarsi na' contro denuncia e magari un procedimento d'ufficio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come vedi porta anche ad uccidere. come te lo spieghi che di punto in bianco persone che sono sempre state "normali" abbiano di questi raptus?


 
eh Anna..e chi puo' dire che queste persone non avesser nevrosi che apparentemente non si notavano.

Magari dico stupidaggini, ma io credo che da un momento all'altro non possa ' accadere. 
che poi sia difficile individuare elementi nelle persone  che possano sfociare in simili comportamenti credo che sia piu' possibile.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me dev'essere senz'altro sfuggito che in tutti questi casi che si susseguono, i padri ed i fratelli stiano tutti in galera e non potrebbero eventualmente intervenire anche se lo volessero.....
> 
> chiedo scusa...:mrgreen:
> 
> mo' pure quegli smidollati de La Tata che si vedono come ormai specchio di questa societa', hanno avuto ed hanno padri e fratelli in galera?


 il discorso 'la tata' lo lascerei fuori, per quanto il programma sia carino.

onestamente mi lascia basita come tu creda di poter gestire e capire situazioni che, se causano tante morti, saranno come minimo molto più complesse di una semplicistica 'lezioncina' al teppistello con cui tua figlia può avere un filarino. 

E mi sembra anche offensivo che tu non lo comprenda, sul serio.
C'è gente che ogni giorno si chiede cosa avrebbe potuto fare di più per salvare una figlia o una sorella. 
Non te lo auguro mai.


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quotazzo....
> 
> esercizio di potere per me visto anche nel tentativo di realizzazione di se stessi attraverso il soddisfacimento di bisogni altrui tanto da portare i malcapitati alla estrema dipendenza ed a legarli a doppio filo con il fallito/frustrato....
> 
> ...


straquoto il quotante che quotai.


ma di quale lissiatina parli?

spezzare una tibbbiola tanto per iniziare?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che tu nasconda tranquillamente una relazione non dubito.... ma anche i lividi e lo stress emotivo?


Non sempre ci sono lividi e purtoppo spesso lo stress emotivo sono le stesse figlie a mascherarlo con altro (lavoro, studi, amici...)

E se anche una ragazza si confidasse col padre, il rischio di un 'pestaggio' preventivo è duplice: da un lato scateni di più la violenza, dall'altro rischi denuncia e detenzione e a quel punto non puoi più proteggere nessuno.


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *per due sberle seppure date bene o peggio non si finisce in galera se si e' incensurati e se si sa farlo per benino...*
> 
> ora e' tutto da vedere anche chi ti denuncia, perche' un certo imbarazzo nello spiegare il motivo davanti ai carabinieri, del perche' l'hai menato dovrebbe anche averlo ed aspettarsi na' contro denuncia e magari un procedimento d'ufficio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cosa che ,evidentemente, anche molti fidanzati sanno fare.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il discorso 'la tata' lo lascerei fuori, per quanto il programma sia carino.
> 
> onestamente mi lascia basita come tu creda di poter gestire e capire situazioni che, se causano tante morti, saranno come minimo molto più complesse di una semplicistica 'lezioncina' al teppistello con cui tua figlia può avere un filarino.
> 
> ...


ma che teppistello, il tizio di solito e' considerato normale, mica tua figlia si mette per forza col figlio di Provenzano...

comunque pensala come vuoi, ma io il programma La Tata lo considero specchio dei tempi e tali tipi li ritengo  perfettamente incontrabili in una metropolitana in cui potrebbero benissimo assistere senza intervenire, alla scena di una rom che infila un ombrello in un occhio ad una ragazza trapassandole il cervello...

poi non lamentiamoci pero'...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Cosa che ,evidentemente, anche molti fidanzati sanno fare.


ed allora facciamolo fare solo a loro e teniamoceli cosi' sti generi......


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed allora facciamolo fare solo a loro e teniamoceli cosi' sti generi......


E  allora massacriamoci tutti a vicenda e vinca il migliore


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E  allora massacriamoci tutti a vicenda e vinca il migliore


ti sbagli non ci sarebbe invece nessun massacro...

se il pirla sa che sei uno smidollato ne approfitta ma se sa che lo mandi all'ospedale, un po' ce pensa...fidate...e' l'animo umano...

in fondo si e' tutti cagasotto...anche i boss...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti sbagli non ci sarebbe invece nessun massacro...
> 
> se il pirla sa che sei uno smidollato ne approfitta ma se sa che lo mandi all'ospedale, un po' ce pensa...fidate...e' l'animo umano...
> 
> in fondo si e' tutti cagasotto...


credi che nessuna di queste donne abbia avuto padri o fratelli che non lo abbiano fatto?
solo uccidendolo avresti la certezza di fermarlo


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> credi che nessuna di queste donne abbia avuto padri o fratelli che non lo abbiano fatto?
> solo uccidendolo avresti la certezza di fermarlo


ho serissimi dubbi per tutto...

la situazione di solito richiede mesi se non anni per degenerare fino al punto di non ritorno...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho serissimi dubbi per tutto...
> 
> la situazione di solito richiede mesi se non anni per degenerare fino al punto di non ritorno...


appunto


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto


 ma appunto lo dico io...:mrgreen:

se una testa malata ci impiega anni per arrivare al punto di non ritorno, cioe' di farla finita insieme a te e quindi annientarsi, avresti tutto il tempo per prospettargli una vita bellissima su una sedia a rotelle...

poi lo vojo vede' a fa' stalking co' la carrozella...:mrgreen:

per me apre l'ocio e capisce che non ne vali la pena...non lo meriti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti sbagli non ci sarebbe invece nessun massacro...
> 
> se il pirla sa che sei uno smidollato ne approfitta ma se sa che lo mandi all'ospedale, un po' ce pensa...fidate...e' l'animo umano...
> 
> in fondo si e' tutti cagasotto...anche i boss...


Tu interpreti il comportamento viiolento come un sopruso di un bullo o pirla che, se vede dei rischi smette.
Può anche essere.
Ma può trattarsi di delinquente, educato a compiere soprusi, ma non tollerare sgarri e potrebbe reagire in modo violento.
Può trattarsi di disturbato mentale che puù avere reazioni imprevedibili.
Credo che la tua ipotesi sia la più rara.

Un ragazzo mi aveva raccontato che era uscito, su invito di le,i con una ragazzina. Mentre passeggiavano ha visto arrivare delle auto. Scendono diversi tizi. Uno di questi ha le stampelle. Pensa "Che strano che ha le stampelle e non zoppica..." 
I tizi si avvicinano e lo pestano mandandolo all'ospedale.
Il tizio con le stampelle era il figlio, minorenne, di un piccolo boss e gli altri suoi scagnozzi.
La ragazzina era una ex.

Sarebbe uno da intimorire quello?


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma appunto lo dico io...:mrgreen:
> 
> se una testa malata ci impiega anni per arrivare al punto di non ritorno, cioe' di farla finita insieme a te e quindi annientarsi, avresti tutto il tempo per prospettargli una vita bellissima su una sedia a rotelle...
> 
> poi lo vojo vede' a fa' stalking co' la carrozella...:mrgreen:


Come vedi ,la maggior parte delle volte dopo avere ammazzato si suicidano.
Che differenza può fare una minaccia di violenza su persone così?
Resta valido (per loro) solo che senza quella donna non possono vivere.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu interpreti il comportamento viiolento come un sopruso di un bullo o pirla che, se vede dei rischi smette.
> Può anche essere.
> Ma può trattarsi di delinquente, educato a compiere soprusi, ma non tollerare sgarri e potrebbe reagire in modo violento.
> Può trattarsi di disturbato mentale che puù avere reazioni imprevedibili.
> ...


purtroppo in certi ambienti funziona cosi', ora se continuate ad aggrapparvi ai casi limite che vi siete sposati dei picciotti, non se ne esce...

il fatto e' che la quasi totalita' dei casi di cronaca e' fatta di gente normale che sklera anche per i motivi che si sono detti...quindi di gente normale e non per forza di picciotti...

ci sono anche poliziotti, caramba e guardie giurate nel mazzo...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come vedi ,la maggior parte delle volte dopo avere ammazzato si suicidano.
> Che differenza può fare una minaccia di violenza su persone così?
> Resta valido (per loro) solo che senza quella donna non possono vivere.


Pensavo la stessa cosa... sterm secondo me equipara questa gente qua ai bulli. Invece a me sembrano proprio diversi... col classico bullo prepotente il suo sistema sicuramente funzionerebbe. Con questi invece penso proprio di no.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma* appunto lo dico io*...:mrgreen:
> 
> se una testa malata ci impiega anni per arrivare al punto di non ritorno, cioe' di farla finita insieme a te e quindi annientarsi, avresti tutto il tempo per prospettargli una vita bellissima su una sedia a rotelle...
> 
> ...


va bene , io dico infatti


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come vedi ,la maggior parte delle volte dopo avere ammazzato si suicidano.
> Che differenza può fare una minaccia di violenza su persone così?
> Resta valido (per loro) solo che senza quella donna non possono vivere.


concordo. vogliamo dare raziocinio a qualcosa che è totalemnte irragionevole ed irrefrenabile


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come vedi ,la maggior parte delle volte dopo avere ammazzato si suicidano.
> Che differenza può fare una minaccia di violenza su persone così?
> Resta valido (per loro) solo che senza quella donna non possono vivere.



ascolta per l'istinto di sopravvivenza manco sempre dopo l'omicidio il suicidio riesce al 100%, figurati se all'inizio della devianza della storia e cioe' ripeto anni ed anni prima, ognuno gia' si programma per farsi fuori...non esiste...

secondo me e' da far scattare la molla al caz.zone sui guai a cui andra' incontro e valutare che non ne valga la pena per una povera stro.nza.....:mrgreen:

percio' ben prima e non dopo quando ormai e' saltato l'ultimo fusibile...:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> purtroppo in certi ambienti funziona cosi', ora se continuate ad aggrapparvi ai casi limite che vi siete sposati dei picciotti, non se ne esce...
> 
> il fatto e' che la quasi totalita' dei casi di cronaca e' fatta di gente normale che sklera anche per i motivi che si sono detti...quindi di gente normale e non per forza di picciotti...
> 
> ci sono anche poliziotti, caramba e guardie giurate nel mazzo...


 Era una delle possibilità e ho citato un fatto vero (accaduto nell'interland milanese non a Corleone).
Io avevo scritto:

Tu interpreti il comportamento violento come un sopruso di un *bullo o pirla* che, se vede dei rischi smette.
Può anche essere.
Ma può trattarsi di *delinquente*, educato a compiere soprusi, ma non tollerare sgarri e potrebbe reagire in modo violento.
Può trattarsi di *disturbato mentale* che puù avere reazioni imprevedibili.
Credo che la tua ipotesi sia la più rara.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa... sterm secondo me equipara questa gente qua ai bulli. Invece a me sembrano proprio diversi... col classico bullo prepotente il suo sistema sicuramente funzionerebbe. Con questi invece penso proprio di no.


ma no, chi li considera bulli...

lo shock neuronico a seguito di una "chiacchierata" potrebbe avere lo stesso effetto, magari piu' rapido della chiacchierata di uno strizzacervelli...

adesso vi siete focalizzati sugli stalkers passionali, ma dimenticate che gli stalkers potrebbero essere anche i vostri vicini o ex dipendenti licenziati....

in quei casi che fate? espatriate?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma no, chi li considera bulli...
> 
> lo shock neuronico a seguito di una "chiacchierata" potrebbe avere lo stesso effetto, magari piu' rapido della chiacchierata di uno strizzacervelli...
> 
> ...


C'è gente che ha dovuto cambiare casa, infatti... dipende, se ti trovi Rosa e Olindo come vicini di casa, forse avresti poca scelta. O li ammazzi tu per primo (e vai in galera...) o cambi casa. Secondo me il tuo "sistema" in alcuni casi funzionerebbe, ma con chi è già andato via di testa da tempo no.


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma no, chi li considera bulli...
> 
> lo shock neuronico a seguito di una "chiacchierata" potrebbe avere lo stesso effetto, magari piu' rapido della chiacchierata di uno strizzacervelli...
> 
> ...


interessante sta cosa.
ma non è possibile realizzarla.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Comunque a me pare proprio che nella nostra società manchi la consapevolezza di quanta responsabilità abbia la vittima in certi casi. Non voglio certo giocare a colpevolizzare la vittima, ma un concorso di colpa "esistenziale" esiste. Come posso stare per mesi (o per anni...) con un uomo che poi finirà per uccidermi senza accorgermi che è un violento o comunque un "non normale"? Come posso essere così non autosufficiente da restarci accanto per mesi anche se mi sono accorta che qualcosa non va? *Se faccio una scelta, ne subisco le conseguenze*. Questo banale concetto in Italia non è insegnato ai ragazzi... anzi in molti talk show è disatteso da idiozie tipo "al cuore non si comanda" :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

ma attenzione: non è una pazzia evidente.
altrimenti la polizia che lo ha fermato o ascoltato quando tu lo hai denunciato non lo lascerebbe llibero
magari trova anche gente disposta a  testimoniare in tribunale  per lui come bravo padre ...
e quegli uomini che per vendicarsi delle mogli, amanti hanno ucciso i loro figli?


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma attenzione: non è una pazzia evidente.
> altrimenti la polizia che lo ha fermato o ascoltato quando tu lo hai denunciato non lo lascerebbe llibero
> magari trova anche gente disposta a  testimoniare in tribunale  per lui come bravo padre ...
> e quegli uomini che per vendicarsi delle mogli, amanti hanno ucciso i loro figli?


La polizia purtroppo molte volte non può intervenire finchè non si verifica un reato vero e proprio.
E' la legge che bisognerebbe cambiare e già con il reato di stalking qualcosina si è fatta ma è ancora poco.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque a me pare proprio che nella nostra società manchi la consapevolezza di quanta responsabilità abbia la vittima in certi casi. Non voglio certo giocare a colpevolizzare la vittima, ma un concorso di colpa "esistenziale" esiste. Come posso stare per mesi (o per anni...) con un uomo che poi finirà per uccidermi senza accorgermi che è un violento o comunque un "non normale"? Come posso essere così non autosufficiente da restarci accanto per mesi anche se mi sono accorta che qualcosa non va? *Se faccio una scelta, ne subisco le conseguenze*. Questo banale concetto in Italia non è insegnato ai ragazzi... anzi in molti talk show è disatteso da idiozie tipo "al cuore non si comanda" :unhappy:


non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
anche se la vittima se ne accorge in tempo spesso il processo mentale è già iniziato e ti perseguiterà fino alla fine.
affermare questo è un insulto per tutte quelle donne che hanno mosso mari e monti e non hanno ottenuto che una condanna a morte


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La polizia purtroppo molte volte non può intervenire finchè non si verifica un reato vero e proprio.
> E' la legge che bisognerebbe cambiare e già con il reato di stalking qualcosina si è fatta ma è ancora poco.


sicuramente


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> C'è gente che ha dovuto cambiare casa, infatti... dipende, se ti trovi Rosa e Olindo come vicini di casa, forse avresti poca scelta. O li ammazzi tu per primo (e vai in galera...) o cambi casa. Secondo me il tuo "sistema" in alcuni casi funzionerebbe, ma con chi è già andato via di testa da tempo no.


infatti i "normali" Olindo e Rosa hanno pianificato l'attacco quando erano sicuri di avere la meglio... cioe' con 2 donne ed un bambino in casa....mica quando c'era Azuz ed i suoi cugini...:mrgreen:

perche' la gente normale gia' e' vigliacca e questi pure impazziti lo sono stati, sempre per l'istinto di sopravvivenza.....

e poi da quel che so' li' le liti pur se pregresse di anni non erano mai degenerate a botte con Azuz....

per me e' diverso, perche' segni premonitori non c'erano rispetto a centinaia di messaggi del tipo vengo li e ti ammazzo...ed una gli ha pure aperto e s'e' ritrovata morta...

rob' de matt'...


----------



## Micia (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque a me pare proprio che nella nostra società manchi la consapevolezza di quanta responsabilità abbia la vittima in certi casi. Non voglio certo giocare a colpevolizzare la vittima, ma un concorso di colpa "esistenziale" esiste. Come posso stare per mesi (o per anni...) con un uomo che poi finirà per uccidermi senza accorgermi che è un violento o comunque un "non normale"? Come posso essere così non autosufficiente da restarci accanto per mesi anche se mi sono accorta che qualcosa non va? *Se faccio una scelta, ne subisco le conseguenze*. Questo banale concetto in Italia non è insegnato ai ragazzi... anzi in molti talk show è disatteso da idiozie tipo "al cuore non si comanda" :unhappy:


ma se i ragazzi sono alimentati a tronisti e grande fratello che ghezzo di educazione andiamo a cercare?

MM, basterebbe che si adotasse come libro di testo qualche saggio o qualche capitolo di un saggio di  Galimberti  e su questo lavorare durante l'anno negli anni delle superiori. e discuterne tanto in classe.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> anche se la vittima se ne accorge in tempo spesso il processo mentale è già iniziato e ti perseguiterà fino alla fine.
> affermare questo è un insulto per tutte quelle donne che hanno mosso mari e monti e non hanno ottenuto che una condanna a morte


Ma smettila... non parlo di quelle donne, ma di quelle che dall'inizio si accorgono di certi segnali e li trascurano... non si ribellano e li accettano. Quando capita quello che dici tu, ormai è troppo tardi.
Guarda che è chiaro come il sole che se hai un atteggiamento da "vittima" il carnefice purtroppo lo trovi.
C'è una grande sottovalutazione di sè, delle proprie azioni...


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se i ragazzi sono alimentati a tronisti e grande fratello che ghezzo di educazione andiamo a cercare?
> 
> MM, basterebbe che si adotasse come libro di testo qualche saggio o qualche capitolo di un saggio di  Galimberti  e su questo lavorare durante l'anno negli anni delle superiori. e discuterne tanto in classe.


L'educazione la danno i genitori e la scuola  non la televisione.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *ma se i ragazzi sono alimentati a tronisti e grande fratello che ghezzo di educazione andiamo a cercare?*
> 
> MM, basterebbe che si adotasse come libro di testo qualche saggio o qualche capitolo di un saggio di Galimberti e su questo lavorare durante l'anno negli anni delle superiori. e discuterne tanto in classe.


 Vero purtroppo...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Ma smettila*... non parlo di quelle donne, ma di quelle che dall'inizio si accorgono di certi segnali e li trascurano... non si ribellano e li accettano. Quando capita quello che dici tu, ormai è troppo tardi.
> Guarda che è chiaro come il sole che se hai un atteggiamento da "vittima" il carnefice purtroppo lo trovi.
> C'è una grande sottovalutazione di sè, delle proprie azioni...


sì , è meglio.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'educazione la danno i genitori e la scuola  non la televisione.


i genitori hanno abdicato e pretendono che la scuola surroghi le loro responsabilita', nel frattempo er pupo e' parcheggiato davanti alla tivvi' ed assorbe come na' spugna tutta la bippe che arriva dall'etere...

se pensi che la televisione non conformi ed omologhi dovresti leggere Chomsky, Mac Luhan, Popper...etcetc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque a me pare proprio che nella nostra società manchi la consapevolezza di quanta responsabilità abbia la vittima in certi casi. Non voglio certo giocare a colpevolizzare la vittima, ma un concorso di colpa "esistenziale" esiste. Come posso stare per mesi (o per anni...) con un uomo che poi finirà per uccidermi senza accorgermi che è un violento o comunque un "non normale"? Come posso essere così non autosufficiente da restarci accanto per mesi anche se mi sono accorta che qualcosa non va? *Se faccio una scelta, ne subisco le conseguenze*. Questo banale concetto in Italia non è insegnato ai ragazzi... anzi in molti talk show è disatteso da idiozie tipo "al cuore non si comanda" :unhappy:


Spero di aver capito che non vuoi colpevolizzare la vittima, ma responsabilizzare le possibili future vittime.
Per molti reati c'è un'ingenuità o una scarsa cautela o diffidenza da parte vittima. Vale per tutti i tipi di violenza o di truffa.
Parlarne crea una cultura che porta a ribellarsi. 
Funziona per gli anziani che, se fiduciosi, cadono vittime di truffatori. 
Vale per avere la prudenza necessaria per non avventurarsi di notte in zono poco frequentate.
Ma è diverso per le violenze "passionali". 
In questi casi non si può cercare che una corresponsabilità psicologica nelle vittime. Ma essere psicologicamente deboli non è una colpa e neppure una responsabilità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> i genitori hanno abdicato e pretendono che la scuola surroghi le loro responsabilita', nel frattempo er pupo e' parcheggiato davanti alla tivvi' ed assorbe come na' spugna tutta la bippe che arriva dall'etere...
> 
> se pensi che la televisione non conformi ed omologhi dovresti leggere Chomsky, Mac Luhan, Popper...etcetc


 I genitori sono a loro volta pupi venuti su così...
Però dire che non tutte le persone hanno intelligenza, cultura e carattere per uscire da una cultura dominante suona spocchioso. Ma, per me, non lo è.
La scuola può far molto, ma a volte è contrastata dalle famiglie che si sentono poi messe sotto accusa dai propri figli.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì , è meglio.


 ah beh prima dici che insulto le donne uccise, poi ti offendi... si, è meglio


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Spero di aver capito che non vuoi colpevolizzare la vittima, ma responsabilizzare le possibili future vittime*.
> Per molti reati c'è un'ingenuità o una scarsa cautela o diffidenza da parte vittima. Vale per tutti i tipi di violenza o di truffa.
> Parlarne crea una cultura che porta a ribellarsi.
> Funziona per gli anziani che, se fiduciosi, cadono vittime di truffatori.
> ...


Mi pareva evidente. Spero per te che tu l'abbia capito al volo. Se poi si vuol vedere la malafede... ok, è colpa di chi si fa ammazzare, così siete contente :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I genitori sono a loro volta pupi venuti su così...
> Però dire che non tutte le persone hanno intelligenza, cultura e carattere per uscire da una cultura dominante suona spocchioso. Ma, per me, non lo è.
> La scuola può far molto, ma a volte è contrastata dalle famiglie che si sentono poi messe sotto accusa dai propri figli.


i tronisti e le veline sono il frutto della tv commerciale pianificata per annacquare la tua coscienza...

che sia fatto di proposito non credo, secondo me serviva un serbatoio de ministre...

povera Itagglia...:mrgreen:

comunque Pe' io al corpo docente di questa sqquola non demando miei compiti, pero' onestamente c'e' uno squallidume e piattume da paura...

degl'insegnanti di matematica anche dei licei non ne parliamo...anzi parliamone...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...poi ci lamentiamo che nessuno s'iscrive a matematica...


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi pareva evidente. Spero per te che tu l'abbia capito al volo. Se poi si vuol vedere la malafede... ok, è colpa di chi si fa ammazzare, così siete contente :unhappy:


Ti ho capito perfettamente.
Più o meno avevo scritto la stessa cosa più su


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ti ho capito perfettamente.
> Più o meno avevo scritto la stessa cosa più su


 Meno male... a me pareva talmente evidente! 
Che poi per questi fatti è l'unica vera prevenzione possibile... accorgersi da subito di certi piccoli segnali, e provvedere a scaricare immediatamente il violento. Se si aspetta, con certa gente poi è troppo tardi. E dico questo... tutte coloro che si ostinano a proseguire un rapporto con chi le umilia giornalmente, con chi usa la sopraffazione anche solo verbale pure per le piccole cose, avrebbe anche lei una necessità immediata di sostegno psicologico. Accrescere la propria autostima, guadagnare forza e fiducia di sè.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meno male... a me pareva talmente evidente!
> Che poi per questi fatti è l'unica vera prevenzione possibile... accorgersi da subito di certi piccoli segnali, e provvedere a scaricare immediatamente il violento. Se si aspetta, con certa gente poi è troppo tardi. E dico questo... tutte coloro che si ostinano a proseguire un rapporto con chi le umilia giornalmente, con chi usa la sopraffazione anche solo verbale pure per le piccole cose, avrebbe anche lei una necessità immediata di sostegno psicologico. Accrescere la propria autostima, guadagnare forza e fiducia di sè.


io vorrei vedere in quanti casi non scatta la sindrome della crocerossina o l'istinto materno del: IO LO CAMBIERO'!!!

(Beh pero' di solito ce riescono...:mrgreen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meno male... a me pareva talmente evidente!
> Che poi per questi fatti è l'unica vera prevenzione possibile... accorgersi da subito di certi piccoli segnali, e provvedere a scaricare immediatamente il violento. Se si aspetta, con certa gente poi è troppo tardi. E dico questo... tutte coloro che si ostinano a proseguire un rapporto con chi le umilia giornalmente, con chi usa la sopraffazione anche solo verbale pure per le piccole cose, avrebbe anche lei una necessità immediata di sostegno psicologico. Accrescere la propria autostima, guadagnare forza e fiducia di sè.





Sterminator ha detto:


> io vorrei vedere in quanti casi non scatta la sindrome della crocerossina o l'istinto materno del: IO LO CAMBIERO'!!!
> 
> (Beh pero' di solito ce riescono...:mrgreen


 E di chi è la responsabilità di avere figlie deboli alla ricerca di un uomo dominante?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meno male... a me pareva talmente evidente!
> Che poi per questi fatti è l'unica vera prevenzione possibile... accorgersi da subito di certi piccoli segnali, e provvedere a scaricare immediatamente il violento. Se si aspetta, con certa gente poi è troppo tardi. E dico questo... tutte coloro che si ostinano a proseguire un rapporto con chi le umilia giornalmente, con chi usa la sopraffazione anche solo verbale pure per le piccole cose, avrebbe anche lei una necessità immediata di sostegno psicologico. Accrescere la propria autostima, guadagnare forza e fiducia di sè.


 sono d'accordo, è importantissimo parlare dei segnali e delle cose intollerabili e inaccettabili. 
insegnare alle figlie a non accettare botte di nessun genere e mai, e a non darle. 
insegnare che si deve chiedere rispetto e stima, perchè se ne è degne. 

purtoppo sentire 4 galline che si urlano contro in un programma televisivo per attrarre l'attenzione del 'tronista' non aiuta questo processo. ma è sempre la famiglia che media, aiutata dalla scuola, tutte le informazioni che i giovani ricevono. 

E' vero pure che ci sono situazioni in cui il 'male' di questi compagni non si palesa. 
Mi rifaccio al caso del primo post. Come poteva Maria accorgersi che l'uomo che amava era un folle? Che quando l'avesse lasciato (avete mai lasciato? eppure siamo qui... ) gli sarebbe scattata dentro una molla ?Mai picchiata, mai tormentata, anzi, era pure sposato! E poi.... il cambiamento (fattore di stress) ha cambiato tutto. 
Penso anche all'altro ragazzo, in confessionale, che ha picchiato e umiliato la sua ragazza. Là di certo c'è leggerezza, da parte di lei, che crede sul serio di poterlo cambiare e che quello sia amore.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di chi è la responsabilità di avere figlie deboli alla ricerca di un uomo dominante?


perche' guardi me?...:mrgreen:

e di chi e' la responsabilita' di avere figli deboli sempre alla perenne ricerca della sottana di mammina?

(par condicio...tie')

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di chi è la responsabilità di avere figlie deboli alla ricerca di un uomo dominante?


La cosa spaventosa però è che anche nel caso in cui ci si accorge che la persona che si è frequentato è un possibile malato mentale che ci tormenta con minacce e soprusi e lo si denuncia, raramente le forze dell'ordine riescono  fare qualcosa.
Ne esistono diversi di casi in cui la vittima ha più volte fatto presente la pericolosità di un certo individuo...ma finchè le aggressioni non sono fisiche mi sembra che venga presa poco in considerazione la segnalazione.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di chi è la responsabilità di avere figlie deboli alla ricerca di un uomo dominante?


 Dei genitori, in primo luogo. Ma l'elenco sarebbe lungo...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, è importantissimo parlare dei segnali e delle cose intollerabili e inaccettabili.
> insegnare alle figlie a non accettare botte di nessun genere e mai, e a non darle.
> insegnare che si deve chiedere rispetto e stima, perchè se ne è degne.
> 
> ...


Infatti c'è caso e caso... credo però che quasi sempre, all'inizio si trascurino certi segnali. Si accetta magari di scendere un primo gradino (in nome dell'amore, magari...) e poi via via si cade sempre più in basso. E' un vero dramma...


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

L'aggressività e la violenza non vengono certo solo dai programmi spazzatura televisivi.
Guardate la politica:le risse, gli insulti, le spernacchiate, le minacce.
Se la classe che governa ( e in generale) si comporta così che esempio da?
Genitori che picchiano le insegnanti che hanno rimproverato le figlie (letto ieri), maestre che maltrattano bambini piccoli.
La violenza verbale e fisica circola dappertutto. Sembra l'unica via di comunicazione per molti.
Il risultato è una dilagante mancanza di rispetto per gli altri.
Senza rispetto (mi tocca ripetermi) non c'è niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La cosa spaventosa però è che anche nel caso in cui ci si accorge che la persona che si è frequentato è un possibile malato mentale che ci tormenta con minacce e soprusi e lo si denuncia, raramente le forze dell'ordine riescono fare qualcosa.
> Ne esistono diversi di casi in cui la vittima ha più volte fatto presente la pericolosità di un certo individuo...ma finchè le aggressioni non sono fisiche mi sembra che venga presa poco in considerazione la segnalazione.


 Del resto le persone vanno tutelate anche da chi può inventarsi persecuzioni inesistenti.
E' difficile trovare il modo per intervenire.
Hanno fatto una legge.
Ma esisteva già la legge contro le molestie.
Non so come sia giusto intervenire concretamente. Non ho esperienze in merito.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'aggressività e la violenza non vengono certo solo dai programmi spazzatura televisivi.
> Guardate la politica:le risse, gli insulti, le spernacchiate, le minacce.
> Se la classe che governa ( e in generale) si comporta così che esempio da?
> Genitori che picchiano le insegnanti che hanno rimproverato le figlie (letto ieri), maestre che maltrattano bambini piccoli.
> ...


purtroppo la societa' e' diventata piu' complessa, c'e' un sopravvento dell'individualismo.... non si tollerano torti o affronti e li si equipara a lesa maesta'...

nei decenni passati, la gente era analfabeta e la meta' erano contadini che andarono nelle fabbriche e diedero vita al boom economico, unico nella storia tanto che si studia all'universita', senza generazione di inflazione....ce credo si accontentavano dei salari e non chiedevano aumenti...

adesso invece tutto ci e' dovuto perche' siamo istruiti ed abbiamo anche poca pazienza essendo consumatori e come fruitori di beni di consumo siamo abituati alle scadenze, anche nelle relazioni interpersonali, infatti si sta andando sull'uso e getta o paghi una e ne prendi tre...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque ci si basa sempre e troppo sulle reazioni civili della controparte....

ora ad una assicurazione che non ti vuole pagare e ti dice in faccia di farle causa che se risponne?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Del resto le persone vanno tutelate anche da chi può inventarsi persecuzioni inesistenti.
> E' difficile trovare il modo per intervenire.
> Hanno fatto una legge.
> Ma esisteva già la legge contro le molestie.
> Non so come sia giusto intervenire concretamente. Non ho esperienze in merito.


Nemmeno io.
Però forse,  molte volte le vittime temono di non essere prese sul serio dalle forze dell'ordine e si scoraggiano.
Speriamo che ora, con una legge ben definita, qualche provvedimento in più venga preso.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah beh prima dici che insulto le donne uccise, poi ti offendi... si, è meglio


 certamente ti ho frainteso ma bastava spiegare con altri modi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente ti ho frainteso ma bastava spiegare con altri modi.


 Ok, ma vale anche per il tuo fraintendimento. Prima di scrivere che insultavo le vittime, potevi chiedermi di chiarire meglio... visto anche che, abitualmente, non tendo certo a cose di quel tipo.


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque ci si basa sempre e troppo sulle reazioni civili della controparte....
> 
> ora ad una assicurazione che non ti vuole pagare e ti dice in faccia di farle causa che se risponne?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Comunque, per riprendere il tuo discorso precedente, tu dicevi che, nei casi in cui si ricevono ripetute minacce, bisognerebbe mettere in atto una reazione dura e rispondere con altre minacce (o schiaffoni).
Non sono del tutto in disaccordo, però sta molto anche all'indole di una persona. Se uno è pacifico di suo, difficilmente prenderà in considerazione questa arma di difesa. E non per questo può essere considerato un coglione


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma vale anche per il tuo fraintendimento. Prima di scrivere che insultavo le vittime, potevi chiedermi di chiarire meglio... visto anche che, abitualmente, non tendo certo a cose di quel tipo.


 hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque, per riprendere il tuo discorso precedente, tu dicevi che, nei casi in cui si ricevono ripetute minacce, bisognerebbe mettere in atto una reazione dura e rispondere con altre minacce (o schiaffoni).
> Non sono del tutto in disaccordo, *però sta molto anche all'indole di una persona. Se uno è pacifico di suo, difficilmente prenderà in considerazione questa arma di difesa. E non per questo può essere considerato un coglione*


vabbe' io posso anche non considerarlo tale, ma il tuo nemico cerrrrtooo...

c'e' uno scherzetto molto divertente e semplice semplice da attuare come contro-ritorsione...

alla prima uscita glije bloccate la serratura della porta blindata (meglio...:mrgreen basta un cent o attack...

al rientro, si spera notturno, la sua esperienza sara' devastante anche per il portafogli e non se la scordera' piu'...

si sentira' impotente ed a te non potra' mai accusarti... ce provasse...nel caso mandamelo pure...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' io posso anche non considerarlo tale, ma il tuo nemico cerrrrtooo...
> 
> c'e' uno scherzetto molto divertente e semplice semplice da attuare come contro-ritorsione...
> 
> ...


 
Ho preso nota


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)

E' una societa' malata la nostra.

Fa schifo la politica.
Fa schifo lo sport.
Fa schifo chi ci governa.
Fanno schifo i rapporti umani ... potrei scrivere, scrivere, scrivere ma e' meglio di no -fa troppo caldo- e non ne vale la pena.



Se fosse possibile  magariiiiiiiiii!

... pero' per me solo il biglietto di andata ... il ritorno non mi interessa piu a questo punto  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXHjKRike9k


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

acc il primo "sgradevole" è arrivato:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> acc il primo "sgradevole" è arrivato:singleeye:



Prego?


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prego?


 scusi?
io mi riferivo al punteggio negativo che mi è stato dato.


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusi?
> io mi riferivo al punteggio negativo che mi è stato dato.


ne ho ricevuto anche io uno per "La scoperta dell'odio", capita, pazienza.

PS non mi offende la segnalazione in negativo, ma il giudizio con il quale si giustifica ... quanta miseria di spirito che c'e' in giro.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ne ho ricevuto anche io uno per "La scoperta dell'odio", capita, pazienza.


ma sì


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *In una canzone no.
> A parole sì.*
> Sono cose che si possono provare, ma non devono essere rovesciate sull'altro.
> 
> La buonanima mi aveva dedicato diverse canzoni.


Quoto.

Aggiungo che dipende molto dalla canzone:carneval:

Comunque credo di capire cosa intendi: a dichiarazioni cosi' "_stracciavesti_" tipo non posso vivere senza di te... sei come l'aria che respiro rotfl... non dormo pensando a te rotfl::rotfl... non ce la farei farei proprio e probabilmente mi metterei a ridere (oltre che a non crederci e scappare)

Ma credo di avere un concetto ben strano di romanticismo:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2010)

error 502


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo che dipende molto dalla canzone:carneval:
> 
> ...


Un buon metodo è rigirare la frase.
Vivrei io senza quest'uomo? senza lui non respiro?
Un sonnifero potrebbe aiutarmi?:mexican:
In realtà l'amore è fatto anche di queste esagerazioni all'inizio.
Io le detesto ma in realtà le trovo efficaci quanto un cucchiaino di zucchero se si ha la pressione bassa.
Male non fanno ma  lasciano il tempo che trovano e non su tutti hanno lo stesso effetto.
Se ripenso a quante stupidate mi sono salite alla bocca quando ero innamorata m'imbarazzo.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo che dipende molto dalla canzone:carneval:
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' una societa' malata la nostra.
> 
> Fa schifo la politica.
> Fa schifo lo sport.
> ...


Non tutto fa schifo e non tutto è malato!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNsCvOFcNng
Ci saranno cose che ti paiono ancora sane no?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Un buon metodo è rigirare la frase.
> Vivrei io senza quest'uomo? senza lui non respiro?
> Un sonnifero potrebbe aiutarmi?:mexican:
> In realtà l'amore è fatto anche di queste esagerazioni all'inizio.
> ...


Ne ricordo anche io ed erano roba da insulina... pero' avevo anche 15 anni e leggevo Cioe':carneval:

Credo ce ci siano altre cose, anche dette, molto efficaci ma meno drammatiche... io preferisco quelle


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche lui se n'e' andato, e pochi giorni fa anche Luttazzi



Forse con questa va meglio 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgiIvB00oZo


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ricordo anche io ed erano roba da insulina... pero' avevo anche 15 anni e leggevo Cioe':carneval:
> 
> Credo ce ci siano altre cose, anche dette, molto efficaci ma meno drammatiche... io preferisco quelle


"Fatti non pugnette" rimane la mia preferita


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ricordo anche io ed erano roba da insulina... pero' avevo anche 15 anni e leggevo Cioe':carneval:
> 
> Credo ce ci siano altre cose, anche dette, molto efficaci ma meno drammatiche... io preferisco quelle


purché siano seguite da fatti e non siano puramente "estetiche "certe dimostrazioni di amore appassionato o tenero rafforzano il legame che vive anche di questo.
a quindici, venti ........sessanta ed oltre


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> purché siano seguite da fatti e non siano puramente "estetiche "certe dimostrazioni di amore appassionato o tenero rafforzano il legame che vive anche di questo.
> a quindici, venti ........sessanta ed oltre


Quindi bisogna schiattare , non dormire e morire di dispnea per dimostrarne la veridicità??:rotfl:
Battuta scema, ne convengo


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna schiattare , non dormire e morire di dispnea per dimostrarne la veridicità??:rotfl:
> Battuta scema, ne convengo


non so a cosa tu ti riferisca, certamente eviterei il melodramma o la sceneggiata ...ca va  sans dire


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so a cosa tu ti riferisca, certamente eviterei il melodramma o la sceneggiata ...ca va  sans dire


Mi riferivo alle frasi di Lettrice.
_Non posso vivere senza di te, sei come l'aria che respiro, non dormo pensando a te._
Una responsabilità del genere io non me la prenderei, in tutta sincerità:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alle frasi di Lettrice.
> _Non posso vivere senza di te, sei come l'aria che respiro, non dormo pensando a te._
> Una responsabilità del genere io non me la prenderei, in tutta sincerità:carneval:


ma sai....non dormo pensando a te dopo anni di convivenza.....proprio  se  l'altro  russa:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai....non dormo pensando a te dopo anni di convivenza.....proprio  se  l'altro  russa:singleeye:


Sei come l'aria che respiro invece sembra lo spot di un deumidificatore o di altissima, purissima levissima:mrgreen:

Scusate:singleeye:

Per come sono fatta preferisco altro ma non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so a cosa tu ti riferisca, certamente eviterei il melodramma o la sceneggiata ...ca va  sans dire


Infatti mi riferivo al melodramma, le frasi carine carine sono le benvenute anche in casa Lettrice, ma nulla che metta a repentaglio la vita di nessuno...

-_Sei come l'aria che respiro...
-Ciccio, te tu c'ha du' bei polmoni!_


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Infatti frasi come quelle non hanno significato... tra l'altro chi le usa spesso non da seguito con le azioni. Si può essere molto dolci senza essere insulsamente mielosi. Ma alla fine, quello che qualifica un amore sono i gesti. La vicinanza vera non la si dimostra certo con le parole.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti frasi come quelle non hanno significato... tra l'altro chi le usa spesso non da seguito con le azioni. Si può essere molto dolci senza essere insulsamente mielosi. Ma alla fine, quello che qualifica un amore sono i gesti. La vicinanza vera non la si dimostra certo con le parole.


la vicinanza vera si dimostra con tutto. poi cosa è  non è mieloso lo decide la persona, il momento e lo spessore del rapporto.
la stessa frasetta da bacio perugina mi può fare ridere o può risultare intensa.sta a noi scegliere un uomo o una donna capaci di esprimere sensazioni vere e non di declamare poemi.
poi che ci voglia tanto altro è lapalissiano ma sono proprio le  rifiniture che rendono prezioso un abito.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sei come l'aria che respiro invece sembra lo spot di un deumidificatore o di altissima, purissima levissima:mrgreen:
> 
> Scusate:singleeye:
> 
> Per come sono fatta preferisco altro ma non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.


 :rotfl::rotfl:

ahhhh ci voleva sta risata.
bonciorno:carneval: a tutti'.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vicinanza vera si dimostra con tutto. *poi cosa è non è mieloso lo decide la persona*, il momento e lo spessore del rapporto.
> la stessa frasetta da bacio perugina mi può fare ridere o può risultare intensa.sta a noi scegliere un uomo o una donna capaci di esprimere sensazioni vere e non di declamare poemi.
> poi che ci voglia tanto altro è lapalissiano ma sono proprio le rifiniture che rendono prezioso un abito.


Ma questo sempre, è ovvio. Una frase mielosa per me, può non esserlo per te... e viceversa. Come pure dipende dal momento, o dalla persona che te la dice. MA le rifiniture sul nulla non le puoi fare... mentre un abito può essere comodo da portare anche senza le rifiniture.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vicinanza vera si dimostra con tutto. poi cosa è  non è mieloso lo decide la persona, il momento e lo spessore del rapporto.
> la stessa frasetta da bacio perugina mi può fare ridere o può risultare intensa.sta a noi scegliere un uomo o una donna capaci di esprimere sensazioni vere e non di declamare poemi.
> poi che ci voglia tanto altro è lapalissiano ma sono proprio *le  rifiniture che rendono prezioso un abito*.


Quoto.

Poi a ognuno le sue frasi...


----------



## Abigail (15 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vicinanza vera si dimostra con tutto. poi cosa è  non è mieloso lo decide la persona, il momento e lo spessore del rapporto.
> la stessa frasetta da bacio perugina mi può fare ridere o può risultare intensa.sta a noi scegliere un uomo o una donna capaci di esprimere sensazioni vere e non di declamare poemi.
> poi che ci voglia tanto altro è lapalissiano ma sono proprio le  rifiniture che rendono prezioso un abito.


Concordo, solo che spesso le parole sono molto meno impegnative  e faticose dei fatti.
Ma ogni tanto una frasetta dolce fa sempre piacere


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Concordo, solo che spesso le parole sono molto meno impegnative  e faticose dei fatti.
> Ma *ogni tanto* una frasetta dolce fa sempre piacere


:up: spesso (per il mio carattere) e' noioso  stanca.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: spesso (per il mio carattere) e' noioso  stanca.


un uomo che continuamente mi assilla non lo vorrei mai. per questo la differenza sta anche  nella scelta che facciamo.
d'altronde io sono un 'orsa ...che dedica  a lui rari momenti eslusivi   ...per questo preziosissimi:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

*Minerva e Lettrice s'incontrano di nuovo...*

.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


vi ci vedo...si si .

che bello, al freddo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Micio il tuo avatarro ' fantastico!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio il tuo avatarro ' fantastico!


yehaaa

crazie:mrgreen:

tu si che ci capisci di stile


----------

